# Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?



## DerTim (27. Aug. 2008)

Hallo,

ich gehe davon aus, daß es sich bei dem abgebildeten Tier um eine Larve der Waffenfliege hadelt:
  

Ich habe mehrere davon und bin jetzt etwas verwirrt. Laut dem was ich so gefunden habe, ist diese Lave, zumindest in Fließgewässern, ein Zeichen dafür, daß das Wasser die Güteklasse III hat, also mit zuviel Nährstoffen, vor allem Phosphat, belastet ist. 
Über Stillgewässer habe ich nichts Brauchbares gefunden. Ist diese Fliegenlarve nur eine Zeigerart für Fließgewässer?
Ich kann mir absolut nicht vorstellen, daß der Teich eutrophiert sein soll. Das Wasser ist glasklar, Algen gibt es nur vereinzelt am Rand (Grünalgen), die Sumpf- und echten Wasserpflanzen wachsen auch nicht extrem üppig, aber dennoch gut. Schwimmblattpflanzen, wie etwa __ Wasserlinsen und Muschelblumen, wachsen garnicht. Diese gehen, obwohl ich ständig welche in den Teich setze, ein. Die Wasserverluste infolge Evapotranspiration werden nur mit Grundwasser (ich weiß, dies ist oft belastet) oder durch Niederschläge aufgefüllt.

Wer weiß Rat?

Grüße, Tim


----------



## chromis (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

Hi Tim,

es gibt sehr viele Arten von __ Waffenfliegen mit sehr unterschiedlichen Lebensräumen. Der Laie wird die Arten auch kaum unterscheiden können.
Deshalb muss das Vorkommen dieser Larven auch nicht gleichbedeutend sein mit stark belastetem Wasser.


----------



## Kolja (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

Hallo Tim,

ist ja witzig, ich habe vor ein paar Tagen auch so eine gefunden und mich etwas über die Beschreibung erschreckt. Ich habe aber auch jede Menge Köcherfliegen und andere Larven, die dagegen sprechen.

Ich würde sagen, solange noch viele andere Dinge in deinem Teich leben, nur die Ruhe.  

Hier "meine"


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

Hi Tim,

dont panic, wenn mal Larven im Teich sind die auch in schlechten Wasser zu finden sein können. Das kommt nur daher das z.B. Zuckmücken, Wasserasseln und eben einige __ Waffenfliegen so robust/anpassungsfähig sind das sie es auch noch in Wasser aushalten wo alles andere den Löffel abgibt, und das heißt nicht das jedes Wasser schlecht/tot ist wo sie zu finden sind (Zuckmückenlarven z.B können durch ihr Hämoglobin auch in recht sauerstoffarmen Gewässern überleben)

MfG frank


----------



## steinteich (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

Hallo Tim,

Frank konnte Dir ja hoffentlich schon ein bisschen Sorge nehmen. Um es anders zu sagen, so einfach ist die Bestimmung der Güteklassen eines (Fließ-)Gewässers leider nicht. Die Güteklasse läßt sich zwar über den so genannten Saprobienindex bestimmen. Dieser ermittelt sich jedoch aus einer Vielzahl von Gewässertieren. Entscheidend ist das Vorkommen von bestimmten Arten, allerdings muss aber auch die Häufigkeit einer jeden Spezies ermittelt werden und mit dem Gütefaktor der jeweiligen Spezies multipliziert werden. Der Wert "3", den Du gefunden hast, ist also nicht die Güteklasse direkt, sondern der Gütefaktor für __ Waffenfliegen. Wenn Du aber z.B. nur eine Waffefliegenlarve aber 20 __ Eintagsfliegen der Gattung Ephemera (Gütefaktor 1,8) in Deinem Gewässer hast, dann fällt die Waffenfliege kaum ins Gewicht. Wir Frank schon sagte, eigentlich kommt es darauf an, welche Viechergesellschaft in deinem Teich vorkommen und in welcher Individuenanzahl. Wenn Du Dir die Mühe aber nicht machen möchtest, dann müsstest Du Dich auf die Suche nach der Spezies machen, die am wenigsten Belastung toleriert und nicht die, die stärkste Belastung abkönnen.
Abschließend zu der Frage, ob die Spezies auch zur Güteklassebestimmung in Stillgewässern taugen. Sicherlich geben diese Hinweise und häufig wird auch der Saprobienindex, bei denen die Gütefaktoren der einzelnen Spezies Verwendung finden, auch für Stillgewässer genutzt. Allerdings ist leicht nachzuvollziehen, dass Fließgewässerspezies, die einen eben aber auch nur im Fließgewässer einen bestimmten Gütefaktor aufweisen, nicht so ohne Weiteres auf Stillgewässer angewendet werden können. Die exakte Bestimmung der Güteklasse eines Stillgewässers sollte daher auch nur mit stillgewässertypischen Arten erfolgen. Zur Güteklassebestimmung von Stillgewässern wird daher auch der Trophienindex (siehe http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Trophiensystem) verwendet.

Gruß aus Hamburg,

Christian


----------



## DerTim (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

Hallo,

danke für die Ausführungen.
Dann suche im morgen mal weitere Fliegenlarven und nehme mir auch mal die Zeit die __ Libellen einigermaßen zu bestimmen, die ebenfalls meinen Teich bevölkern.

Heute Nachmittag habe ich übrigens eine juvenile Schlange gesehen. Leider nur sehr kurz und daher konnte ich nicht gucken, welche Art es ist. Wahrscheinlich handelte es sich aber um eine __ Ringelnatter, alles andere wäre ja sehr unwahrscheinlich. Erwachsenen habe ich dieses Jahr noch nicht gesehen. Ist vielleich auch gut so, denn ich habe mittlerweile min. zwei Rotbauchunken am Teich:
 

Daneben habe ich heute festgestellt, daß ich Kaulquappen habe und das obwohl im Teich Fische sind:
 

Grüße, Tim


----------



## Christine (27. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

Hallo Tim,

herzlichen Glückwunsch zu Deinen neuen Bewohnern - nur Rotbauchunken sind das nicht...


----------



## DerTim (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

Nabend,

ich habe mal nachgeguckt, um welches Tier es sich handeln könnte. Ich denke es ist ein __ Grasfrosch. Oder?
Gesehen habe ich davon auch nur einen. Ich habe allerdings besonders im Frühjahr zwei Tiere gehört, die öfter ein uhh - uhh - uhh abgegeben haben. Hier kann man die Laute einer Rotbauchunke anhören. Das kommt dem, was ich gehört habe schon recht nah. Und so Unrealistisch ist es ja auch nicht, daß ich einige Tiere am Teich habe. Ich lebe zwischen den Lakoma Teichen und der renaturierten Spreeaue nördlich der Stadt Cottbus.
Jedenfalls glaube ich nicht, daß es das Geräusch von Grasfröschen ist. Die schnurren oder knurren ja eher leise. Unter der Überschrift "Die Grasfroschbalz hat begonnen!" kann man sich auf dieser Seite ein kleines Video angucken.
Gibt es Tiere, die ähnliche Laute, wie die einer Rotbauchunke, abgeben? 
Naja, wer weiß, vielleicht kommen mir die uhh - uhh - uhh Macher nächstes Jahr ja mal vor die Linse  

Nacht, Tim


----------



## Trautchen (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

Hi Tim, dann sind wir ja quasi "Fast-Nachbarn".
Allerdings wenn ich mir so Dein Profil ansehe, haste wohl ein bischen geschummelt  

Ich glaube auch, daß das ein __ Grasfrosch ist, wenn nicht wird uns Else bald korrigieren...


----------



## danyvet (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

also für mich ist das eine fette molchlarve (oder sonst ein schwanzlurch), weil sie hinterbeine hat. froschkaulquappen bekommen zuerst vorder- und dann hinterbeine, was bei den lurchen umgekehrt ist.(oder täusch ich mich da auf dem bild, gehören die 2 gebilde, die aussehne wie beinchen gar nicht zu dem tierchen? *g* vielleicht sinds auch pflanzenteile, die sich als beine tarnen). auf der anderen seite sieht sie schon sehr bauchig aus im vorderen bereich. meine molchis sind ganz schlank. vielleicht doch was anderes? schwierig. bin gespannt was die anderen sagen. ich seh warscheinlich schon nur mehr molchis bzw. alles was ich seh, schaut aus wie ein molch *lach*, weil ich in den letzten wochen zu viel in meinen teich geglotzt hab *lol* 

ich bin jetzt leider in der arbeit, sonst könnt ich jede menge molchbabyfotos reinstellen *träum* die sind ja sooooooooo nett...

lg dany


----------



## DerTim (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

Hallo Anke und Dany,

__ Molche sind es definitiv nicht. Es sind Kaulquappen.
Deine Erklärung ist aber fast richtig. Leider falsch herum. Schwanzlurche bekommen zuerst die vorderen Extremitäten. Es gibt ja sogar welche, die garkein hinteres Beinpaar entwickeln (Armmolche). Außerdem habe ich leider (noch) keine Molche am Teich 
Ich denke es handelt sich ganz unspektakulär um Larven der Teichfrösche.
Interessant ist nur, daß ich Qualquappen habe, obwohl Fische im Teich sind.

Womit habe ich geschummelt? Mit der Größen- und Volumenangabe des Teichs? Nun ja, ein wenig. Vorgestellt habe ich meine Wasserlandschaft hier


Grüße, Tim


----------



## Trautchen (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

hi, nö   meinte eigentlich  die Postleitzahl... hab ich ja noch nie gesehen in unserer Gegend hier


----------



## DerTim (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

Ohh, da wurde aus einer 3 wohl eine 0.
Habe ich jetzt gleich mal verbessert.

Grüße, Tim


----------



## danyvet (28. Aug. 2008)

*AW: Waffenfliegenlarve - Stark verschmutztes Wasser?*

mein gott, ich bin doch ein esel!   wenn man besonders klug wirken will, passieren einem wohl immer solche fehler! *kopfschüttel* ich doofi, jetzt steh ich ja schön blöd da    
dabei müsst ichs doch wissen, sind doch soooooo viele molchis bei mir im teich! *kannmeinedummheitimmernochnichtfassen* 
lg dany


----------

